# coronado 35



## rappitysnap (Jan 7, 2002)

would anyone here happen to know if the coronado 35 has a balsa core hull below the deck/waterline? looking at one to possibly purchase and concerned about this type of construction. i would assume solid glass would be less problematic.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Coronado's do not have balsa coring below the waterline or below the deck line, but, they lack internal framing, have external flange hull to deck joints, and depending on the year, had a lot of chopped glass in their construction. The lack of internal framing especially when coupled with the use of chopped glass can be far more problematic than a carefully constructed balsa cored hull. 

As a Sailnet Moderator I want to point out to you that questions dealing with specific makes and models should be placed in the "Buying A Boat" category and not in "Sailboat Design and Construction", a forum that is intended as a forum for a more generalized discussion of the pros and cons of various design and construction attributes.

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## Sailingbum (May 25, 2006)

*Stop armchair bashing of Coronado 35's*

With all do respect Jeff the Coronado 35 was not a chopper gun hull and the hull supports were in the form of a decent/strong glassed in cabin insert / liner with lower Glassed in 3"W crossbeams for hull/keel support running from the forward cabin to the aft before tappering off. I have found the hull itself to be very strong hand laid glass with some thru-hull core cuts being 3/4"-1" thick. A weaker H/L mat Topsides at 1/4-5/16" is backed by 1/4 fiberglass liner panel at least in the Californian model. 
Not a blue water cruiser at all but with a few hardware upgrades needed due to the low cost production plan the hull is sound and it makes a fine windabago for Carribean Island hopping. 
I have yet to hear anything bad in it's basic contruction that wasn't due to neglect or improper maitainance. This roomy affordable boat is a Tripp.

Most chopper gunning did not start on larger vessels (because of the oil crunch and economy til' around 1974) the 35's last real year. Balsa was mostly unheard of until the mid 80's again for manufacturing economy and decreasing hull wieght.
I read a Columbia 34 (the same hull as the Coronado 35)had completed a circumnavigation around 6 years ago.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

With all due respect to Sailing Bum, the Coronado that I installed a thru-hull on in the 1970's had a large amount of non-directional material in the hull, with roving in the outer and near the inner layups as was common on bigger boats that employed chopped glass during that era. One of the guys in the yard at the time had worked at Coronado and he told me that they were using chopper gun material to build up hull thickness and how much he hated using chopper guns. As I noted in my comment, the use of chopped glass varied with the production year, especially since the last ones, which were built by Hughes in Canada, had an entirely updated structural system and lay-up schedule. 

The one that I worked on had a non-structural liner that was slurried in place almost randomly rather than tabbed into place and had almost no internal structure except for partial bulkheads near the main companionway, near the head/frd cabin and a transverse frame under the mast jackpost. 

Just for the record, balsa coring came into use in the early 1960's. Our 1963 Vanguard had balsa Core decks and my 1965 C&C designed 22 footer had balsa coring in its internal structure. Balsa cored hulls were tried nearly from the beginning of fiberglass boat building, but did not show up that frequently in production boats until the 1970's. Balsa cored hulls are generally stronger but more expensive to build and so rarely show up on value oriented models like the boat in question. 

Jeff


----------



## sander06 (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeff...

Luv the "value-oriented" term! 

The bottom line is that a Coronado isn't the greatest boat around.

Good-luck with your choice, Mate!


----------



## rappitysnap (Jan 7, 2002)

the 71 coronado 41' i have is balsa cored below the waterline. i have looked at a 35 footer made in 75 that seemed to be a lot lighter construction. perhaps because of the rise in cost of materials? id like to add she is holding up very well for 37 year old production boat. there are better boats out there i agree but she can take you there on cruisers budget.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had the Coronado 35 cc for 3 1/2 years now and have spent most of my money fixing the previous owner's shabby work. The survey demonstrated that overall the boat was in very good condition. Because the previous owner (s) moved our main stays in, it caused a blessing-in-disguise problem. 

We were on a starboard tack for several hours with some heavy wind, the three stays on starboard side pulled up (not completely). That being said, the surprise was how solid and good the wood looked (to our insurance's dismay!). We have since moved the stays back to where they belong only this time they are reinforced with chain plates that are very strong (designed by our rigger, I can't tell you how many "experts" told us where and how to put the chain plates, and none of them were correct). Our rigger is a God-sent, he has inspected all of the through-holes, wiring, hoses, vents...well you name it. And, yes, that is where we see what the other owners have used or changed. It is worth the extra to make the wiring and hoses marine quality rather than Home Depot quality. 

People who come aboard are so surprised at the room we are afforded, "sailors" are more surprised that the boat isn't more clunky under sail. Because of the room, we have fitted the boat with a nice refrigerator, air conditioner/heater, and microwave. We have a 45" flat screen in the salon and a 20" in aft cabin. Since my husband doesn't sail, our boat serves two purposes: sailing fun for me and weekend retreats.

But I would have about $10k extra in my pocket if I had made sure to get a top notch, common-sense rigger to fix or oversee the work I needed. Our rigger is 30+ years in the business, he has his own store-front at the marina, and he came with excellent recommendations from more than marine stores. A costly lesson! But, I have learned so much in 3 years! 

The only thing I miss is having a lower free board, closer to the water's edge that adds to the sensation and excitement.


----------



## SAILINGBUM1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Annie,
I also have a 1971 Coronado 35 and have had her for about 15 Yeas. I have made many design and rigging changes over the years that have proven fine. One thing I have not done yet is change the inside main side stays to outside chain plates though I have purchased the chain plate material.
It looks like a no brainer but I worry about the spreader length and proper strong mounting to the hull.
If you have any pictures or detailed info of your riggers modification I would greatly appreciate your sharing.

I actually am selling mine soon as I now also have a Hudson 51 and two big boats are one to many for me to keep up with. But, I refuse to sell her until I finish all performance maitenance that would make her turn key for a green horn. 
Illusions been a great boat boat for cruising and live aboad over the years and I've found that if I take care of her she'll take care of me In extreme weather. And, with the improvements I instilled over the years has proven her worth and is even somewhat stylish.
Happy Sailing,
Peace,
Rick


----------



## stxflyer (Oct 31, 2012)

The mainsail backstays on my newly acquired Coronado CC 35 ketch are driving me crazy. Would it be possible to move them closer to the mizzen stays w/o losing structural integrity?

If necessary, how would I drain the fuel tank?


----------

